
Seven databases in seven weeks (2014) - chauhankiran
https://db.cs.cmu.edu/seminar2014/
======
xpil
"The Future of Databases is Not a Database" \- isn't it a funny concidence
that this one has been cancelled?

~~~
Hamuko
Maybe they were busy flirting with Apple at that point.

------
kwikiel
Great book with the same title: [https://pragprog.com/book/rwdata/seven-
databases-in-seven-we...](https://pragprog.com/book/rwdata/seven-databases-in-
seven-weeks)

Explains different approaches / benefits and drawbacks

~~~
smoyer
That's the older edition of the book which covered Redis, Neo4J, CouchDB,
MongoDB, HBase, Riak and Postgres. At the time this was published I was
already using CouchDB, Redis and PostgreSQL so we bought a (small) crate of
these for my new department's employees.

The new edition can be found at
[https://amzn.to/2KpxOqU](https://amzn.to/2KpxOqU) and covers Redis, Neo4J,
CouchDB, MongoDB, HBase, Postgres, and DynamoDB. I think the most interesting
thing about the new edition is that it drops Riak in favor of DynamoDB.
They're both K/V stores but trading an open source database for a DBaaS shows
me how entrenched the Amazon ecosystem has become in the last 5 years.

Interestingly, one of the authors answers the question of how they chose which
databases to cover with "We did have some criteria, if not explicit. The
databases had to be open source—we didn’t want to cover any databases that
would tie readers to a company." I guess that's not a strong part of the
criteria? I guess a database experimenter could still complete the book's
exercises using Amazon's free tier?

~~~
grimjack00
Or, the bit of how they chose the databases was left over from the first
edition, and missed in editing the new one.

~~~
jerrysievert
second edition editing seemed pretty laser focused on the chapter changes,
with specific editors focused on specific databases whereas first edition
seemed a bit more cohesive with editors focused on the book as a whole.

------
dajonker
The CMU Database Group and Andy Pavlo are great. They have some great courses
on their YouTube channel [1], anything you might ever want to know about
databases. Such as their series on hardware accelerated databases [2]
(Kinetica, MapD, SQream DB, BlazingDB, Brytlyt, Swarm64)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSE8ODhjZXjbjOyrcqgE6...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSE8ODhjZXjbjOyrcqgE6_lCV6xvzffSN)

------
hestefisk
I’m interested in VoltDB. Anyone who can share their experiences working with
this in production?

------
elhudy
It will be interesting to see how quickly this becomes completely obsolete.

~~~
codingdave
Challenges encountered when building systems, and the resulting lessons
learned, rarely become obsolete. The specific product that resulted from the
efforts may fade, but the knowledge abstracted from the efforts does not.

